# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  "Magia sin secretos" vuelve a Antena3

## Pulgas

De

http://www.formulatv.com/1,20090703,11959,1.html

*'Magia sin secretos' vuelve a Antena 3 con Roberto Brasero
Viernes, 03 de Julio de 2009
FórmulaTV.com
El domingo 5 de julio tras la triple entrega de 'Los Simpson'.*

A partir del próximo domingo, 5 de julio, vuelve a Antena 3 nuevas y espectaculares entregas de 'Magia sin secretos', el espacio presentado por Roberto Brasero, que regresa tras emitirse el pasado verano. 

En la primera entrega estará el "Hombre Enmascarado", después del estreno de la nueva temporada de 'Los Simpson', el único mago en el mundo que se ha atrevido a realizar un truco y a continuación explicar sus secretos. Con puestas en escena tan increíbles como su propia levitación sobrevolando calles y edificios, la desaparición de toda una orquesta del escenario, o la capacidad para atravesar toneladas de acero a la vista de cientos de personas, entre otros, el espacio repasará los más asombrosos y atrevidos trucos de magia del mundo. 

La irrupción de este personaje en una serie de programas de la Fox supuso una conmoción entre los ilusionistas, algunos de los cuales llegaron a amenazarle de muerte por desvelar secretos que formaban parte del imaginario universal y, sobre todo, infantil. Pero la polémica cesó y algunos reconocieron que la iniciativa del "Hombre Enmascarado" les había llevado a inventar nuevos y más difíciles trucos. 

A partir del próximo domingo, por tanto, nueva cita para ir descubriendo de la mano de Roberto Brasero los secretos de la magia y de paso poner a prueba nuestro sentido de la observación y nuestra fantasía.

----------


## Ravenous

Presentaciones burdas, métodos mayormente cutres e ilusiones haces una vez en la vida (y otras que repite dos veces, no vaya a ser que se nos olviden). Recomiendo verlo para gozar con las asistentes, a pesar de la cara de perro que ponen a veces  :302:

----------


## Coloclom

Yo no comparto las ideas de Ravenous, en absoluto.

De echo le he escrito a antena 3, y espero una respuesta. Soy consciente de que nada puedo cambiar, pero nunca nadie ha cambiado nada sin mover un dedo (tal vez Nacho Vidal).

Os parece bien crear un hilo para que cada uno deje su firma en contra de este programa?
Podríamos mandarselo a las cadenas televisivas de la competecia y emisoras de radio, quizá haya alguien dispuesto a ayudar, aunque sólo sea, comunicando el malestar que muchos miembros de la comunidad magia sienten al ver como programas de este calibre pueden hacer daño a muchos profesionales, obligandoles a cambiar su propio repertorio, o a dejar de trabajar con GIs que les han costado una pasta.

No sé si el programa será una simple copia del que fue en el pasado, o añadirán ilusiones nuevas y más modernas, pero sea como sea, no es ético.

Si 10 foreros responden afirmativamente creo el hilo.

----------


## Pulgas

Soy un poco escéptico en lo referente a enviarlo a la competencia (perro no come perro).
En cualqueir, y para que se hagan eco, caso debería haber muchísimas firmas, y no anónimas, como es el caso del foro. A efectos de presión un nick no sirve de nada.
Creo.

----------


## Mistico

> Yo no comparto las ideas de Ravenous, en absoluto.
> 
> De echo le he escrito a antena 3, y espero una respuesta. Soy consciente de que nada puedo cambiar, pero nunca nadie ha cambiado nada sin mover un dedo (tal vez Nacho Vidal).
> 
> Os parece bien crear un hilo para que cada uno deje su firma en contra de este programa?
> Podríamos mandarselo a las cadenas televisivas de la competecia y emisoras de radio, quizá haya alguien dispuesto a ayudar, aunque sólo sea, comunicando el malestar que muchos miembros de la comunidad magia sienten al ver como programas de este calibre pueden hacer daño a muchos profesionales, obligandoles a cambiar su propio repertorio, o a dejar de trabajar con GIs que les han costado una pasta.
> 
> No sé si el programa será una simple copia del que fue en el pasado, o añadirán ilusiones nuevas y más modernas, pero sea como sea, no es ético.
> 
> Si 10 foreros responden afirmativamente creo el hilo.


El resultado de lo que propones puede ser contrario al que buscas. Mañana voy escuchando la radio, siempre me ha gustado ver magia, y me he quedado con las ganas de saber cómo se hacen ciertas cosas, y escucho que la comunidad de magos se siente ofendida porque en cierto programa de antena 3 están revelando los secretos de los magos. ¿Reacción? Veo el programa, lo grabo, se lo digo a mis amigos, a mi hermana, a mi cuñado, a mis padres, a mis vecinos, y lo que iba a tener un seguimiento mínimo tiene un seguimiento masivo.

Claro, que puede que no pase  :Smile1:  Pero hay que tener en cuenta las posibles reacciones.

Particularmente creo que Ravenous tiene razón, no es un programa atrayente y no creo que vaya a afectar a las actuaciones de los profesionales. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Es increible.Nada mas que he leido el titulo del post me e ido a antena3 a enviar mi desaprobacion.¿pero es que esa gente no tiene verguenza?Que les importa,mientras tengan audiencia ellos son felices.Y si tienen narizes que contesten.

----------


## DrkHrs

Creo que sería mejor simplemente pasar del tema. La vez anterior ninguno de mis conocidos vio el programa, sabiendo que lo daban, y me imagino que esta vez pasará lo mismo. 

Crear un "debate social" sobre dicho programa, o algún tipo de polémica sobre el mismo para lo único que serviría, como ha dicho Místico, es para incentivar a mas de uno a verlo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

yo no lo pienso ver, que cada uno de nosotros que lo veamos sera un punto mas de audiencia

----------


## Ravenous

Pues yo me he visto los trece programas, y básicamente, explica todas esas cosas tan criticadas de Criss Angel, Blaine, y algo de Copperfield (vamos, la versión burda de atravesar una contenedor es de risa), y algún que otro juego de magia de cerca, de esos que pueden enseñar en cualquier cursillo de magia.

Como he dicho es digno de verse solo por las mozas, y da algo de culturilla sobre grandes ilusiones, que nunca viene mal.

Y a ver si dejamos de llevarnos las manos a la cabeza y poner el grito en el cielo mientras subimos y bajamos cositas con el EMule, que algunos tienen unos huevos de hierro forjado.
Aparte, ¿a quienes de esos que tanto se quejan les afecta realmente que se expliquen a grandes rasgos un puñado de grandes ilusiones? El que no viva de esto que no se queje, porque no le afecta, salvo en el amor propio (esta guay saber cosas que no sabe nadie más ¿eh?), y si quereis verlo, lo veis, y si no, no, no hay que armar tanto jaleo por esto. Y punto.

----------


## Spellbreaker

Aca en chile Tambien se comenzara a dar el tal tipo ese (ya estubo en un canal hace tiempo atras) ahi entre los tantos trucos que  "explico" demostro el como se hacia el truco de houchin de la Moneda dentro de la lata, ahora un amigo el otro dia me dijo aaa yo se como hizo eso... pero no me acuerdo, conclusion, memoria de la gente minima jajaj, aparte q el canal que lo dara aca en chile no es muy popular asi que espero q ese tipo no lo vean para q lo saquen del aire, Lo q me dio mucha alegria es ue en chile le estan dando mas espacios a los magos en concursos de talentos o solo por demostraciones.



Saludos desde chile

pd: creo q uno de los trucos q se veran aca en chile, que este tipo sera desaparecera el palacio de gobierno (la moneda en santiago de chile) ojala fuera cierto y lo hiciera desaparecer con todos los politicos corruptos jaja

----------


## Coloclom

Creo que debe haber compañerismo con los magos que trabajan con GIs, por otro lado, yo nunca he visto el programa viejo y tampoco sé qué desvelarán en el nuevo.

Pero si somos críticos con quien recomienda un enlace para descargar del eMule, este caso no me parece muy diferente.

Y el gancho de antena 3, que no recuerdo literalmente, pero decía algo así como: descubre todos los secretos de la magia para que los magos dejen de tomarte el pelo...

Si esto le parece correcto a alguien...

----------


## Pulgas

Así han reaccionado los magos en Mendoza (Argentina) a la emisión del programa en un canal nacional.
Mientras tanto, en Argentina...

De

http://www.mdzol.com/mdz/nota/14146[....]den-que-levanten-un-programa-de-TV/

*Magos mendocinos piden que levanten un programa de TV*
La Red de Magos Solidarios de Mendoza pidió que no se emita el programa de TV "Detrás de la magia". En una carta enviada al canal 7 de Mendoza pidieron: "Cuidemos a los artistas".
Los magos mendocinos que integran la Red de Magos Solidarios y la Agrupación Magos sin Galera pidieron que se levante el programa de TV "Detras de la magia".

En una carta que enviaron al canal 7 de Mendoza, que reproduce el espacio, dejaron en claro "nuestra preocupación, contrariamente a lo que muchos creen, que no es simplemente por el hecho de la revelación del secreto, ya que es sabido por todos/as que los magos/as no tenemos poderes reales, y si este fuera el motivo también estaríamos en contra del ciclo de las manos mágicas y otros programas".

Diego Verón, conocido como "Mago Zimurk", le dijo a MDZ que "nuestra mayor preocupación es el contenido agresivo que este programa tiene para nuestra profesión artística, por ejemplo cuando se refiere a los magos lo hace como si fuéramos estafadores o tramposos que engañamos a las victimas, el público".

Verón consideró que de esa manera, "crean y reproducen una cultura incorrecta que nada tiene que ver con lo que persigue la Magia, que es entretener, expresar y generar un hecho Artístico".

----------


## Perfil Borrado

No es cuestion de que no me afecte por que no hago grandes ilusiones,lo que de verdad ocurre es que estan haciendo daño a los espectadores y destruyendo nuestro arte.¿Que derecho tienen a destruirla?Es una arte que le ha costado mucho trabajo crear a muchos grandes magos,y ellos se lo toman como un engaño que tiene que ser destruido.Imaginaos la situacion en la que ponen un programa en el que se traen un cuadro de picasso,empiezan a criticarlo y decir lo horrible y estupido que es,dicen que es una gran mierda y lo empiezan a pintarrajear.Es una situacion un poco xagerada,pero es exactamente lo mismo que hacen con su programita.

Puede que consigan perjudicar la magia,pero lo peor es la imagen que nos dan y la mala intencion con la que lo hacen.

Pienso que ese programa deberia poder dnunciarse,pero ellos se iran de rositas...

----------


## KIKO M

Los domingos por la noche soi un MENTAWAY o de Aida, y como yo bastante gente, no creo que tenga mucha audiencia, y pobre de aquel que crea que viendolo va a saber todos los secretos magicos...

de todas formas si se hace algo tendra mi apoyo.

saludos.

----------


## Iban

No está bien, y punto. Supongo que a quien tenga juegos de ésos en sus espectáculos no les hará ni fruta gracia. A mí, que de vez en cuando hago aparecer los cuatro ases a algún amigo, ni me va ni me viene, pero quien se haya gastado una pasta en un artilugio de los que destripa el enmascarado, probablemente le siente como una patada en los querubines.

----------


## Ravenous

Desde luego que no está bien, pero qué le vamos a hacer. No importa a qué hora enciendas la televisión, en algún canal estarán denigrando a alguien o prostituyendo ideas, en algún momento nos tiene que tocar. Lo único que se puede hacer es mirar para otro lado e ignorarlo.


Acabo de echarle un ojo al programa. Quien escribirá los guiones al tipo este que sobra? mi madre, que forma más chorras de decir gilipolleces. Y el guión de las escenas no es mejor.  :9898: 

Bueno, eso, que si se arma ruido es peor, pensad que esta vez no son cuatro programitas de mierda, son 13, y a lo mejor el primero lo ve alguien, pero nadie que no tenga verdadero interés será capaz de llegar al 5, y menos con los guiones huecos que tienen.

----------


## Mistico

> Pues yo me he visto los trece programas, y básicamente, explica todas esas cosas tan criticadas de Criss Angel, Blaine, y algo de Copperfield (vamos, la versión burda de atravesar una contenedor es de risa), y algún que otro juego de magia de cerca, de esos que pueden enseñar en cualquier cursillo de magia.
> 
> Como he dicho es digno de verse solo por las mozas, y da algo de culturilla sobre grandes ilusiones, que nunca viene mal.
> 
> Y a ver si dejamos de llevarnos las manos a la cabeza y poner el grito en el cielo mientras subimos y bajamos cositas con el EMule, que algunos tienen unos huevos de hierro forjado.
> Aparte, ¿a quienes de esos que tanto se quejan les afecta realmente que se expliquen a grandes rasgos un puñado de grandes ilusiones? El que no viva de esto que no se queje, porque no le afecta, salvo en el amor propio (esta guay saber cosas que no sabe nadie más ¿eh?), y si quereis verlo, lo veis, y si no, no, no hay que armar tanto jaleo por esto. Y punto.


Estoy de acuerdo, de hecho todavía no he visto a ningún "perjudicado" opinar en este hilo. Puede ser que no les perjudique tanto. No obstante sigo opinando que cuánta más importancia se le dé más bombo tendrá. El morbo tiene mucha atracción en este país.

----------


## Iván Manso

Este mago enseña los aros chinos... un gran juego... 

El programa se emitió por primera vez en España en el año 1998... sigo haciendo los aros chinos. Nadie se acuerda, repito, NADIE, de cuando lo echaron en aquel año y mucho menos de lo que enseñó...

No nos escandalicemos por algo que no tiene ninguna importancia. Dejemos que el tal Valentino explique esos métodos, están desfasados, algunos son ridículos. Yo ya no me escandalizo, sabéis por qué :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

TODOS LOS DÍAS EN YOUTUBE SE SUBEN VIDEOS EXPLICATIVOS DE EFECTOS DE MAGIA 

Y YOUTUBE LO VE MUCHA MÁS GENTE QUE LA TELE, CREERME 

Esto último en mayúsculas, para que reflexionemos sobre la realidad. 

Si no nos gusta que explique los aros chinos o el pañuelito que desaparece... adelante, mirar en LOS LIBROS, ahí tenéis millones de juegos más, elegir uno y sorprender al público. Ah, advierto que esto último requiere un poquitín de esfuerzo... pero bueno, quien algo quiere...

No nos quejemos tanto y trabajemos y estudiemos más... por favor

----------


## tayde

Interesante lo que dicen , creo en mi humilde opinion que el mago al igual que la tecnologia tiene que estar cambiando, hace mucho lei unos renglones que decian algo asi

 "*Enfrentarse al mañana con métodos de ayer es arriesgar la razón misma de vivir hoy." 

* Lo que quiero decir es que hay que innovar , hay muchas cosas que faltan por inventar en todos lados, pero no vemos alrededor de nosotros para lograr inventarlo, creemos que no hay ya nada que inventar pero cuando alguien mas lo descubre todos nos impresionamos.

Esto lo veo desde el punto de vista de un estudiante de ingenieria.

----------


## Némesis

Oh... Pero.... ¿En serio? ¿Vuelve?

¡¡¡OH, NOOOOO!!!! ¡DIOS M&#205;O!, ¿Qué vamos a hacer?

¡Es el fin de la magia, la muerte, la apocalipsis!!!

Arrepentíos y convertíos, el fin de la magia está cerca. ¡Muerte!

Oh, Señor, qué vamos a hacer... ¿Por qué a nosotros? ¿Por qué?

¡Cambiemos ya de afición!
Me pido el ganchillo.

----------


## Magnano

tayde no estoy de acuerdo, creo que la magia perdurara por siempre con efectos tradicionales y hechos de manera mas o menos tradicional, una reunión de ases siempre sera una reunión de ases, y hay metodos mnuy antiguos que son las bases de la magia y no creo que cambien, por lo tanto hay que saber utilizar metodos antiguos y novedades

----------


## magoimán

Lo mejor es pasar, ya que si lo ponen el domingo a las 00:00 horas es normal que de aqui ha un cierto tiempo este programa sea retirado por falta de audiencia

----------


## Némesis

Además, a esa hora hacen Cuarto Milenio, y siendo el gran Iker Jiménez el competidor, es imposible que cualquier otra chorrada tenga audiencia.  :117:   :117:

----------


## KIKO M

> Además, a esa hora hacen Cuarto Milenio, y siendo el gran Iker Jiménez el competidor, es imposible que cualquier otra chorrada tenga audiencia.



jajajaja, no podia ser otro que Iker jimenez el que salvara el "misterio" de la magia jejeje.

----------


## J. Alejandro

Ya yo he manisfestado mi desacuerdo con antena3 hace por lo menos 3 dias y no he recibido ninguna notificacin al respecto.
Supongo que no le sconviene que le hagan ese tipo de sugerencias jeje.

----------


## Némesis

Yo de ti no esperaría respuesta.

----------


## J. Alejandro

Lo sé,pero debrian responder.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

A todo el público y si no es todo, es el 95&#37;, le gusta que les cuenten los secretos o trucos de un mago para luego poder fardar y decirle que este ya lo saben y dejar en ridículo al mago. ¿es verdad o no eso?
Por eso lo ponen. Para que la gente se lo mire y Antena3 suba audiencia.

----------


## Némesis

No tienen por qué responder en absoluto. Al igual que tampoco tienen por qué hacerlo cuando reciben una avalancha de quejas de personas escandalizadas, porque un escocés se ha levantado la falda en no sé qué programa.

Y no, la finalidad de ese programa es divulgativa, no la aaudiencia. Si fuera la audiencia, lo harían en horario de prime-time (fijáos en los pocos cortes publicitarios que tiene). Ojalá hubiera más programa como estos en la tele. El beneficio sería doble:
1- Se quitarían ciertas basuras infames que sí son nocivas para el público.
2- Los pesados de los magos intentarían innovar un poco.

Es igual, dejo ya de escribir, que estoy hasta los tegumentos de que cada vez que sale algo así os lleveis todos las manos a la cabeza.

Y ahora perdonad... Es que tengo que ir a cortarme las venas por la inhumana tragedia que supone este programa.

----------


## J. Alejandro

Bueno eso es cierto; casi no hay cortes para ir a publicidad y el horario es bastante especial,ya que no suele haber tanta gente a esas horas viendo antena3

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo creo q aunque esta reee mal que hagan ese programa, no mucha gente lo mirara, y los que lo miren lo olvidan en poco tiempo, no hay nadie que se dedique a aprender secretos magicos para ir a las vegas a decir: yo se como lo hace!

la gente tiene muchas cosas en la cabeza, aunque alguna vez mire como se hace luego lo va a sepultar de trabajo, familia, etc... y cuando mire a un mago realizarlo talvez recuerde que una vez supo como se hacia, pero le parecera igualmente magico, y no va a recordar el secreto...

esa es mi opinion, esta bien que nos manifestemos, para que el mago ese se de cuenta de que no estamos contentos, pero no nos preocupemos, pues la gente olvida eso rapido..

PD: jajaja alguien puso "es el fin de la magia" y me acorde de Voldemort  :302:  jajaja no pude evitar reirme...

----------


## Iván Manso

Tenemos cierta ventaja por lo que decís... Si no hay cortes de publicidad... la gente acaba no viendo el programa entero. Llega un momento en que tienen que ir al baño porque se están meando vivos. Se pierden uno de los trucos. Es decir, por cada hogar que ve el programa se pierde uno de los secretos, con lo cual, sólo nos descubrirán el 95% de nuestra actuación porque somos muy originales todos. 

Venga, yo sigo con mi FP en el maletín, y no lo va a sacar de ahí. Los aros... tampoco saldrán, porque cuando termino mi rutina dicen todos: pero... el mago ese marica de la tele de la mascara de Antena 3 - Villarreal 2 decía que tenían piiiiiiiiiiiii pero el mago este que está tan buenorro los da todos a examinar, no puede ser!!!!!! 

Pues eso, que seamos originales, si nos pincha con un punzón sacamos el botiquín, cogemos el alcohol y se lo echamos a los ojos al Valentino este (tiene nombre de diseñador) 

Tengo pensado algo para parodiarle y dejarle a la altura de un umpa lumpa, pero eso es otra historia

Ea, yo ya no hablo más, que me pierdo el mago ese que desvela los trucos y luego no tomo mis apuntes completos.

----------


## Némesis

> Tenemos cierta ventaja por lo que decís... Si no hay cortes de publicidad... la gente acaba no viendo el programa entero. Llega un momento en que tienen que ir al baño porque se están meando vivos. Se pierden uno de los trucos. Es decir, por cada hogar que ve el programa se pierde uno de los secretos, con lo cual, sólo nos descubrirán el 95% de nuestra actuación porque somos muy originales todos.





> Ea, yo ya no hablo más, que me pierdo el mago ese que desvela los trucos y luego no tomo mis apuntes completos.


 :117:   :117:   :117:   :117:   :117:   :117:   :117: 
Menos mal que hay alguien con sentido del humor.

----------


## Iván Manso

Némesis, es que determinadas cosas sin sentido del humor... se llevan muy mal

----------


## Pulgas

Sólo a modo de curiosidad, echad un vistazo a este comentario punlicado en la prensa:

http://www.20minutos.es/columna/4838.../sin/potagias/

*El pentágonoIsrael Álvarez*

*Magia sin potagias*
Amenazadito de muerte lo tienen al pobre. Hablo del mago enmascarado, ese que parece sacado de una peli gore turca y que se dedica a reventar trucos en Magia sin secretos, una serie que emite Antena 3.

La cosa funciona así: el mago, una mezcla entre enterrador y luchador mexicano, hace un truco y a continuación enseña cómo lo ha hecho. O sea, que eso de que el mago nunca revela sus secretos se lo pasa por el forro de... la máscara que lleva que, por cierto, creo que se la ha hecho él a mano en una noche de borrachera.

Lo más curioso es cómo los redactores y los locutores que adaptan el formato (las imágenes son de la Fox, en EE UU) se las ingenian para alargarlo lo más posible, y hablan de las ayudantes, del traje del mago, de su estilo y casi de la cría del escarabajo pelotero.

Sin embargo, porque hemos pagado todo (perdómenme el chiste) el programa resulta curioso, siempre y cuando uno aguante hasta la madrugada, que es cuando lo echan. ¿Lo malo? Que mola más el cómo se hizo que el truco.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Se lo cargan entero!
A mi no es que me guste mucho el "mago enmascarado" pero es que dicen que se hizo su mascara en una noche de borrachera lo encuentro de MUY mal gusto.

Una desonra.

Además el título es: Magia sin potagias.

Incultos...

Saludos!

----------


## minixd3

yo tampoco estoy deacuerdo con este tipo de programas ya k es dinero perdido yo no compro juegos k allan salido alli ya k todo l mundo lo a podido verlos x eso m niego a verlo y a k lo sigan aciendo

----------


## rubiales

> yo tampoco estoy deacuerdo con este tipo de programas ya k es dinero perdido yo no compro juegos k allan salido alli ya k todo l mundo lo a podido verlos x eso m niego a verlo y a k lo sigan aciendo


¡Comprate un diccionario "pisha mia", que eso si que no es dinero perdido!

----------


## minixd3

ESQUE RUBIALES CUANDO TENGO PA POR DECIR ALGO ESCRIBO ASI! xD

----------


## Ravenous

¿Qué?   :Confused:   :Confused: 
Juraría que un foro es para comunicarse. Y para eso, hace falta que los receptores entendamos al emisor. Habla en castellano, leches!

----------


## Pulgas

> ESQUE RUBIALES CUANDO TENGO PA POR DECIR ALGO ESCRIBO ASI! xD


Pues, sinceramente, deberías cambiar el hábito.
Primero, porque el foro lo lee gente de fuera de España y con tus abreviaturas se enterará de muy pco.
Segundo, porque así lo indican las normas del foro, que exigen que se esmere el cuidado con la ortografía.


¡Ah! y te recuerdo que escribir todo en mayúsculas equivale a gritar. ¿Estás enfadado con nosotros? ¿Por qué?
¿Que no estás enfadado? ¿Y por qué nos gritas?

----------


## minixd3

Esque mi teclado se come letras sin querer!!! (¿Ya sabes lo que digo aora señor receptor?)

----------


## Némesis

> Esque mi teclado se come letras sin querer!!! (¿Ya sabes lo que digo aora señor receptor?)


Nihil novum sub solem.

----------


## Pulgas

> Esque mi teclado se come letras sin querer!!! (¿Ya sabes lo que digo aora señor receptor?)


¡¡¡Es que mi teclado se come letras sin querer!!! (¿Ya sabes lo que digo ahora, señor receptor?)

Lo voy adivinando.
Gracias.

----------


## minixd3

nadie es percto!

----------


## tama

> nadie es percto!


Soy un recién llegado... no soy nadie para decir nada... pero no trates de arreglarlo que a lo mejor es peor... 
¿Qué es percto?

----------


## minixd3

nada dejalo!

----------


## tama

> nada dejalo!


Sin malos rollos....  :001 005:  es que no me he podido resistir... lo siento.

----------


## minixd3

¡De acuerdo! No pasa nada. ¿Alguien me podría explicar lo de nuevos miembros?

----------


## Pulgas

Te envío un Mensaje Privado.

----------


## minixd3

¡Gracias Pulgas!

----------


## Caonauta

No obstante a que yo no ando revelando los secretos de los trucos que me sé. No le tengo miedo al mago enmascarado, saben por qué, porque la ilusión es mucho más fuerte que saber el secreto, a pesar de que veo actos de magia en que me sé el truco los disfruto igual, el hecho de ver desaparecer algo impresiona aún cuando sepas cómo se ha hecho, el climax del truco es tan potente que supera toda racionalidad en ese segundo. La capacidad que tenemos de ilusionarnos no se borra ni siquiera con la explicación. Además la atmósfera y contexto que rodea toda la escena hace que todo sea una obra de arte en si. Es como mirar una pintura o dibujo con perspectivas, sabemos que realmente la pintura no tiene tres dimensiones, pero ese hecho racional no nos impide disfrutar de esa ilusión, es más el hecho de saber que es una ilusión, pero aún así engaña a nuestros sentidos lo hace más admirable.

Por todo ello aún cuando estoy de acuerdo en que los magos no revelemos nuestros secretos (y de acuerdo con la línea del foro que también los cuida), cre que el mago que se salga de aquella norma no hace ningún daño, en serio. No subestimemos a la magia, la magia es más fuerte que los secretos de sus trucos.

----------

